# Blue Buddah ?



## hawaiian5 (Sep 26, 2007)

does anyone have any comments on this strain? its from the bc bud depot.  i wanted to know if this plant turns blue all the time, or if its just a marketing thing that happens only once in a while? how is the stone?


----------



## jash (Sep 27, 2007)

heres a nice strain database link (found by s21thomas i think)MARIJUANA STRAIN DATABASE (with pics) :: Marijuana Weed Forums Always 420 Forum


----------

